# Is this normal, regurgitation?



## Cicero (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi guys!

We've been going to the vet for two weeks now for air-sac mites and she's been getting treatment weekly, we have 2 more weeks to go! 

But just now, she started throwing seeds everywhere she's scratching her beak and head and seeds undigested everywhere, internet says it may be regurgitation but it doesn't say why it happens. And it never happened before, I had her for almost 2 months now and I don't know if it's something bad or should I be worried? Can it be because of the medicine, it's drops and a cream for her beak. 

Any help would be great, thanks! :cobalt linnie:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I believe undigested seeds is usually vomiting, not regurgitation.


----------



## Cicero (Apr 13, 2016)

Therm said:


> I believe undigested seeds is usually vomiting, not regurgitation.


Oh so I'm guessing that's even worse


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm sorry your budgie has been sick. From your description, it does seem that your budgie is vomiting and if that is the case, then this is something you will have to contact your vet about, as she may be having an adverse reaction to the medication.
Regurgitation is a controlled action and is directed at the object of affection, whether it's a toy or a same species friend, the seeds are usually clumped together in a little pile by the budgie's saliva.

Vomiting is not controlled and after the first regurgitation motions are made, the budgie will shake its head left and right and while doing this, loose, undigested seeds will shoot out from the beak and will scatter through different directions. During a vomiting spell, the budgie can have fluid on the face, forehead and upper chest area.

I hope your budgie gets her full health soon.


----------



## Cicero (Apr 13, 2016)

aluz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm sorry your budgie has been sick. From your description, it does seem that your budgie is vomiting and if that is the case, then this is something you will have to contact your vet about, as she may be having an adverse reaction to the medication.
> Regurgitation is a controlled action and is directed at the object of affection, whether it's a toy or a same species friend, the seeds are usually clumped together in a little pile by the budgie's saliva.
> ...


Ooh okay, I just read the sticky as well. I'm definitely going to take her to vet tomorrow. Hopefully he'll detect the problem.

Thank you so much, it really helped to understand the problem!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome. 
I hope the vet visit goes well tomorrow and your budgie feels better soon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure to let us have an update regarding your budgie's condition after the visit to the Avian Vet.

I'm wishing your little one a full and speedy recovery. :hug:*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope your budgie will recover very soon.sending healing and comforting prayers for your budgie.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sarah, 

I'm sorry that Cicero isn't feeling well! I hope that the vet is able to figure out what's wrong and soon your little one will be able to recover from both her ailments :fingerx: 

Please let us know how she does at the vet! I'm praying for a swift and thorough recovery ray:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sorry your budgie is sick. Hopefully the vet can help her. 
And she will have a speedy recovery.


----------

